# Decibeles negativos ?



## EdgardoCas (Jun 2, 2017)

Cuando alguien escribe una nota sin saber prácticamente nada acerca de decibeles negativos!!!!!!!


http://www.infobae.com/tendencias/2...s-sin-enloquecer-en-esta-camara-del-silencio/


----------



## dearlana (Jul 3, 2017)

Se debe a que Cero Decibelios no es el silencio absoluto.

Cero Decibelios es el "sonido mínimo" ( Probablemente el sonido mínimo perceptible por el oído humano ) producido por una señal de audio de 1 milivatio RMS sobre una carga de 600 ohmios.

Si la señal es superior a un milivatio RMS = Decibelios positivos.

Si la señal es inferior a un milivatio RMS = Decibelios negativos ( Es muy frecuente ver estas medidas en señales muy débiles. Producidas, por ejemplo: Por una cápsula microfónica electrodinámica, por el cabezal de un magnetófono, etc. ). Por eso los Vúmetros Analógicos no tienen los Cero Decibelios en el extremo inferior izquierdo de su dial:

Al lado derecho del "Cero": La aguja indicará los decibelios positivos.

Al lado izquierdo del "Cero": La aguja indicará los decibelios negativos. Porque son negativos con respecto al cero del dial.

El problema surge debido a que se suelen confundir los decibelios- Una forma de medir general en Matemáticas; que trabaja con potencias de 10... con los decibelios-metro que son una unidad de medida física concreta, con múltiplos y submúltiplos.

La sala anecoica del enlace es tan silenciosa que en ella no existen ni la mayoría de los sonidos que están por debajo del umbral mínimo del oído humano. ( = Dbm negativos ). Por eso, al estar allí, cuando pase el tiempo: Produce desorientación.

Conclusión: La gente, para abreviar, dice "decibelios negativos". Cuando deberían ser dbm negativos.

Es como cuando en la composición de algunos alimentos hablan de "calorías" en sustitución de lo que realmente son Kilocalorías. Se acepta en muchos medios de difusión gráfica y luego surgen estos problemas.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jul 4, 2017)

@dearlana: interpreto lo que Ud plantea. Mi inquietud es que es *incorrectísimo* hablar de decibeles negativos.
El decibel, el kilogramo, el metro, etc son unidades que representan una magnitud física, y van acompañadas por diferentes valores numéricos para que podamos dimensionarlas.
Son estos valores numéricos los que pueden tomar valores positivos o negativos; porque con el criterio del periodista que escribió la nota, un valor de -5km, podría ser otra dimensión o antiespacio; o -2kg serían "antimateria".


----------



## chclau (Jul 5, 2017)

El decibel sonoro no representa una magnitud fisica sino la RELACION entre dos magnitudes fisicas, por lo que es correctisimo hablar de decibeles negativos.

De la misma manera en RF se habla frecuentemente de dBm o dBW, siendo estos dos tambien relaciones entre magnitudes fisicas.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 5, 2017)

Totalmente de acuerdo con chclau. 

De ahí la parte roja de los vúmetros de los antiguos grabadores de cassettes, por ejemplo.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jul 5, 2017)

Insisto en que dB es una unidad, lo que toma valores negativos o positivos es el coeficiente numérico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2017)

Edgardo:
El dB es el logaritmo de la division entre dos numeros con la misma unidad. Como es una division el logaritmo puede ser 0 cuando el resultado de la division es 1, puede ser negativo si la division es menor que uno y puede ser positivo si la division es mayor que uno.
Si el numero de dB es negativo significa que la division se aproxima a 0, tanto mas cerca de 0 cuanto mas negativo.

Solo es eso...no tiene mas vueltas. Si acuerdo que el dB no es negativo, como no son negativos los metros o los voltios.


----------



## krlosss (Ago 14, 2017)

El Bel, Belio y/o sus hipónimos no es una magnitud física sino una relación logarítmica, escalar y adimensional.
0 dB no es la minima sensibilidad del oído humano, que requiere de una ponderación isofónica.
20 micropascales de presión sonora sobre el tímpano sí lo son.

Ejemplos con el dinero:

Si ganas 1000$ (la cifra es irrelevante, podria ser 2,28 ó 1000000000, etc) puedes decir que tu riqueza instantanea equivale a 0 dB. Si te aumentan el sueldo al doble, tu riqueza sera 2 dB. Si ganas 10000 serás 10 dB más rico, pero si gastas 11 dB equivalentes,  has estado tarjeteando y ahora debes1000 pesos al banco. 

En realidd los decibelios son para escribir menos ceros en las relaciones entre magnitudes. El sol es millones de veces mas brillante que un led, pero menos de 200 dbW mayor.


----------



## chclau (Ago 14, 2017)

El doble de riqueza son 3dB


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 14, 2017)

Hola si hablamos de potencias, el dB responde a 10log(P1/P2).
Si hablamos de tensión u otra magnitud será 20log(V1/V2).


----------



## krlosss (Ago 14, 2017)

chclau dijo:


> El doble de riqueza son 3dB



Oops, es cierto! 3 dB.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 14, 2017)

Hola a todos , 6dB equivale a multiplicar por cuatro veses , 10dB a diez veses , 13dB a vinte veses , 16dB a cuarenta veses , 17dB a cinquenta veses , 20db a cien veses........ -3dB equivale a dibidir por dos , ejenplo : 20dB (100X) - 3dB = 17dB (50X)   ,lo mismo equivale a decir sobre -6dB o sea dibidir por cuatro 
Suerte en los estudios.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2017)

El benemérito "Cacho" se tomo la molestia de escribir sobre este *tema*:


----------

